
Meteorologists say 2020 on course to be hottest year since records began - rv-de
https://www.theguardian.com/environment/2020/apr/27/meteorologists-say-2020-on-course-to-be-hottest-year-since-records-began
======
rv-de
> Although the coronavirus lockdown has temporarily cleared the skies, it has
> done nothing to cool the climate, which needs deeper, longer-term measures,
> the scientists say.

Actually the opposite. The reduced emission of fine particles causes short-
term a reduced cooling by reflecting / dispersing solar rays.

